# There was more, of course! I am done!!!



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

I have posted on here about all the crap my insignificant has put me through. Hookers, strippers, blowing all our money, everything over the years. The more I looked, the more stuff Id find, the more he'd deny. I went to marital counseling for nearly two years, got nowhere. I did individual therapy for both he and I, he'd never get anywhere either. 

Today after me lying and saying I had spoken to other men who had been to the 'VIP' lounge at the strip club he'd waste up to 6k a night, he finally confessed to having sex with them. Now, if I factor in all the times he went over the years, the fact he said he changed, and wanted to have a child, the fact I miscarried and the first place he went to, was there. The fact I found out he was there on our wedding anniversary, after my birthday, before and after our vacations, all the time. I am done with this. I am no longer afraid of pulling the plug on this terminally ill thing we call a 'marriage.'

I can't live looking over my shoulder and checking up on him, whether its statements, phone, etc. Its maddening and it's over. I hope other people move on. There is no hope for this situation.


----------



## themagicalbeing2013 (Mar 19, 2013)

Good for you... This is maybe the best thing to do... Good Luck


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Awesome!!! You are doing the right thing.


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Do you know the meaning of "insanity"?
Making the same mistake over and over, and getting the same result.
Good for you!! You have taken the first step in recovery!!  \
Mouse


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It's not easy to do but you will discover it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

He does not deserve you... Bravo.


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks guys! I just filed for divorce a little while ago. Hope it doesn't end up costing an arm and a leg here in NY. They say it might take a long time, as there are apparently only 5 divorce judges in our entire county, lol. Anyways, Of course there are some uncertainties, where will I live?, it is going to work out?, etc etc. but at the moment all I can say is, Whatever and woo hoo.


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

And btw, thanks for all the wonderful advice I've gotten since joining this site, I see I'm not the only one in a crappy situation that goes back and forth.


----------

